# Innova Evo vs Nutro Natural Choice



## Omega_Brindle_Pit_Bull (Feb 6, 2008)

First thanks for taking a look at my thread. 

I have been feeding Omega Nutro Natural Choice for the past year or so. She has been doing good on it but I feel as though there is better food out there for her.

I was raw feeding for a while, but was fostering another dog and it was just too much trouble feeding both of them the raw diet. Omega was on Diamond Naturals before she went to the Nutro. The reason I got the Nutro was it was the only thing the dog I was fostering could handle. So Omega has been getting fed the same food just because I haven't changed it yet.

Just the other day I was looking at Innova Evo. I like the idea of a grain free diet since this is what the raw feeding was. Plus it is recommended she eat half as much of the Evo as the Nutro. So the price per feeding is actually cheaper with the Evo even though the bag is more expensive. I bought a small bag of the Evo to see if she would like it. She ended up digging through her bowl to eat the Evo and left the Nutro. She would take a mouthful out of her bowl, drop it on the floor and pick out the new food leaving her old to just stay on the floor. So I am guessing she likes the way it tastes.

One thing I did like about the Nutro was that it had glucosamine or how ever you spell it. Omega is a 2 1/2 year old 70 lbs pit/lab mix so she is considered a large breed dog I suppose. If I do decide to go with the Evo, would it be a good idea to add a supplement of glucosamine to her diet?

What are your opinions on these two foods? Which do you think is a better quality food? Which would you feed your dog? Any opinons or comments are welcomed.

Thanks


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

Evo is a much better food if your dog does well on it. That said I feed nutro ultra with some orijen or cali natural mixed in. She just always seemed to do best on the nutro ultra so at some point you go with what works


----------



## Omega_Brindle_Pit_Bull (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the input. She has been eating it for about a week now. Well, its been mixed with her Nutro and she is just now getting plain Evo. She has had a bit of gas lately, but I think thats just from a change in food. She doesn't seem to be pooping as much, but it looks much darker and firmer. I don't know if this is a good thing or bad thing. I will be keeping an eye on things for the next couple of weeks to see how she does.

Any other input would be very helpful.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

Omega_Brindle_Pit_Bull said:


> Thanks for the input. She has been eating it for about a week now. Well, its been mixed with her Nutro and she is just now getting plain Evo. She has had a bit of gas lately, but I think thats just from a change in food. She doesn't seem to be pooping as much, but it looks much darker and firmer. I don't know if this is a good thing or bad thing. I will be keeping an eye on things for the next couple of weeks to see how she does.
> 
> Any other input would be very helpful.


Pooping less, and dark firm poop are good things!


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

You also need to check how MUCH Glucosamine it has. Most of the food that add it, do not add it at levels that have much benefit to the dog, it's just a good selling point. You'd be MUCH Better off with a supplement for joints.


----------



## Omega_Brindle_Pit_Bull (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks again for the replies. I was a little worried about the poop being darker, but if thats a good thing then I'm not worried.

I will check how much glucosamine was in the Nutro. Do you happen to know off hand how much they require? Is there an amount per pound or anything? 

Thanks again, and any other input is still welcomed.


----------

